# Long County



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone live in long county,or hunt there.


----------



## marshrack (Sep 11, 2004)

Close, I'm in Liberty. A little of Fort Stewart is Long County.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 11, 2004)

*long county*

i am in a hunting club in long county and just wanted to find out if they had been geting much rain over there.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 12, 2004)

live and hunt here in Long County-up periscope!!

where do you hunt in Long County?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 12, 2004)

*long county*

I hunt with the long county hunting club, the club is behind Griffin Ridge WMA. we have to cross the WMA to get to our back gate.  I think that i can smell the paper mill all the way over here in waterloo.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 15, 2004)

good hunting back there, doesn't Dennis Moss belong to that club?  i tried for Griffin Ridge again this year-haven't heard back yet on the quota.  i hunt ft stewart and belong to a club out 196 towards Glennville, hoping for good things from the club


----------

